# homeowners insurance and the APBT?



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

So friends of mine who know nothing about bull breeds other than the hype the media provides on them have told me that I may have trouble finding a homeowners insurance provider when I buy my first home this year because I own an American Pit Bull Terrier. 

I did some research on this and came up with the likely scenario that if I own a dog breed considered high risk, worst case I would simply be denied coverage for any incident involving my dog but it may not increase my rates or effect other home coverages?

Does anyone have first hand experience with this? Options, suggestions? Is it easier to get insurance with a bull breed if I'm not on an HOA? I plan to buy a place in the country, 1-5 acres, no subdivisions! 

Thanks!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm not sure but you can always say your dog is a pit mix or something? Does the dog have papers?


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

There are a few members who have dealt with this directly and even been dropped from coverage. I know nothing about it but you should get some good responses.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

the CDC dog bite statistics are where the insurance companies base their analysis' for setting dog bite policies... The list is long begining with GSD, Dobies, Rotts, AMSTAFF, further down APBT and further down ANY "PIT BULL" LIKE DOG! Huskies, which are working wolf dogs, only purebred husky is siberian which is not a working dog although it is bred down from them. Anyway.. Look around and see if your as shocked as I was. They can deny you for almost any dog. Its all on personal evaluation. CDC - Dog Bite Prevention


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i have 2, but i told them i had no dogs.. lol..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

See if Citizens covers your area. They are what I had before, they sold my policy to another company which did a drive by inspection, saw what kind of dogs I had and immediately dropped my coverage. I went back to Citizens and I was covered. The dogs and any damage they may cause are not covered, but my home is incase of a natural disaster or human error lol.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

my homeowners insurance is provided by Traveler's Group. We've had no problems.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This sucks. We've delt with this also. People wouldn't rent us a hose cause owning a pit bull will make the insurance go up bla bla bla. We got luck and we rent form my b.f.'s mom. Now It's all good cause she is in love with both my dogs. I would say if your dogs aren't papered or anything don't even mention what breed or just say a mixed dog. I'm really sorry your going through this right now, keep looking around and good luck.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> I'm not sure but you can always say your dog is a pit mix or something? Does the dog have papers?


Well he has papers but I haven't yet sent in to have him registered in my name. Should I just NOT register him? I have no plans to ever breed, show or compete him...I guess there is no real reason to paper him if it could hurt me on getting HOI.

Technically if my dog is not registered and I (take him to my friend's house when the insurance evaluator comes by when I apply, and do the same if I ever have to file a claim...and know that if he bites someone I'll be liable how would my insurance company ever know I have a dog?)....would you feel comfortable going that route, if need be? Call it dishonest but I should not be denied coverage from fire/theft just because I own a dog that people consider dangerous. I'll accept the consequences if he bites someone (but I know he will not) 



Indigo Bully Connection said:


> See if Citizens covers your area. They are what I had before, they sold my policy to another company which did a drive by inspection, saw what kind of dogs I had and immediately dropped my coverage. I went back to Citizens and I was covered. The dogs and any damage they may cause are not covered, but my home is incase of a natural disaster or human error lol.


That's all I need. I know my dog is not going to attack someone...but I want my house covered if there is a natural disaster, theft or fire.



StaffyDaddy said:


> my homeowners insurance is provided by Traveler's Group. We've had no problems.


Did you have to mention any dogs (breeds) you owned when you applied?


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

state farm never asked and i didnt tell


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Raybeez said:


> state farm never asked and i didnt tell


lol,, Im a strong believer in the "don't ask" "don't tell" policy.. :rofl:


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

we have progressive and were fine. they even cover the dogs in a car accident (if you have your car insurance through them).


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

In all honesty they don't need to see papers or anything they just look at your dog and make a judgement. I know it's unfair...they don't even get out of their car the skeez buckets. Citizens has been wonderful to us.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

Raybeez said:


> state farm never asked and i didnt tell


They didn't ask for _breed _or they didn't ask if you owned a _dog_?


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> In all honesty they don't need to see papers or anything they just look at your dog and make a judgement. I know it's unfair...they don't even get out of their car the skeez buckets. Citizens has been wonderful to us.


Is this perhaps more of an issue in the state of FL than other southern states?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Aximus Prime said:


> So friends of mine who know nothing about bull breeds other than the hype the media provides on them have told me that I may have trouble finding a homeowners insurance provider when I buy my first home this year because I own an American Pit Bull Terrier.
> 
> I did some research on this and came up with the likely scenario that if I own a dog breed considered high risk, worst case I would simply be denied coverage for any incident involving my dog but it may not increase my rates or effect other home coverages?
> 
> ...


HOA & Home owners insurance are two separate entities. It's hard to find Insurance if the Insurance company knows you own a bully breed or it will increase your rates in comparison to your Chihuahua owner. Best thing to do is call different insurance companies or consult your Realtor. Otherwise you can do what I did & just avoid telling them you own a pit bull. As for HOA, I'd avoid them like a plague if you can.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> HOA & Home owners insurance are two separate entities. It's hard to find Insurance if the Insurance company knows you own a bully breed or it will increase your rates in comparison to your Chihuahua owner. Best thing to do is call different insurance companies or consult your Realtor. Otherwise you can do what I did & just avoid telling them you own a pit bull. As for HOA, I'd avoid them like a plague if you can.


Thanks! and yes, I am avoiding HOA's like the plague. I would kill someone if I had to consult the HOA board in order to put up a fence in my backyard, or have a cookout! 

So, hypothetically. Lets say you get Home Owner's Insurance...never telling them that you have a pit bull...lets say your house catches fire....is there anyway their lawyers can deny you fire coverage because they find that you have a pit bull? I can't see how...but if so this country has a more F'd legal system than I thought. If your only worry is that you would not be covered if sued over your dog, than that's a risk I'm willing to take.

If they ask for a breed name when applying should I just say "He's mixed"?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> In all honesty they don't need to see papers or anything they just look at your dog and make a judgement. I know it's unfair...they don't even get out of their car the skeez buckets. Citizens has been wonderful to us.


Citizens know's the breed you have & still covers you no problem? How long have you been w/ em if you don't mind my asking? I'll have to look into them for my home.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Aximus Prime said:


> Thanks! and yes, I am avoiding HOA's like the plague. I would kill someone if I had to consult the HOA board in order to put up a fence in my backyard, or have a cookout!
> 
> So, hypothetically. Lets say you get Home Owner's Insurance...never telling them that you have a pit bull...lets say your house catches fire....is there anyway their lawyers can deny you fire coverage because they find that you have a pit bull? I can't see how...but if so this country has a more F'd legal system than I thought. If your only worry is that you would not be covered if sued over your dog, than that's a risk I'm willing to take.
> 
> If they ask for a breed name when applying should I just say "He's mixed"?


Let's just say hypothetically you were watching a neighbor friends dog while they were on vacation... That's hypothetically my & my hubby's plan in case something happens. Personally though I'd feel better finding an insurance that doesn't discriminate but I'm not letting anyone dictate my choice of dog. It's just ridiculous that low class individuals who happen to own a 'pit bull' & are uneducated about how to raise a dog end up becoming the stereotype for a breed of dog... What's that saying, one bad apple spoils the bunch?? I hate that thought process personally.

Why lie, avoid the dog altogether, you didn't have pets at the time... And yes the legal system is very F-tardeed, let's just say it is way less than 'perfect'... And where there's loop holes for them, there's loop holes for us. I'm all about finding a good johnny cochran every now and again if need be


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> It's just ridiculous that low class individuals who happen to own a 'pit bull' & are uneducated about how to raise a dog end up becoming the stereotype for a breed of dog... What's that saying, one bad apple spoils the bunch?? I hate that thought process personally.


Funny how that works with dogs.....With how "politically correct" the USA has become...funny we still stereotype and "racial profile" dogs like this. :hammer:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Aximus Prime said:


> Is this perhaps more of an issue in the state of FL than other southern states?


No, this is an across the country kinda thing. It's a problem with the insurance companies themselves.



Aximus Prime said:


> Thanks! and yes, I am avoiding HOA's like the plague. I would kill someone if I had to consult the HOA board in order to put up a fence in my backyard, or have a cookout!
> 
> So, hypothetically. Lets say you get Home Owner's Insurance...never telling them that you have a pit bull...lets say your house catches fire....is there anyway their lawyers can deny you fire coverage because they find that you have a pit bull? I can't see how...but if so this country has a more F'd legal system than I thought. If your only worry is that you would not be covered if sued over your dog, than that's a risk I'm willing to take.
> 
> If they ask for a breed name when applying should I just say "He's mixed"?


You need to read your policy thoroughly. I did tell Citizens I had an APBT, but when they sold my policy to the new American (whatever the crap) I never heard from them, until I got a fancy check in the mail (my years premium). They say they sent me a letter to get rid of my dogs, but I never recieved it. They litterally go by what the dog looks like. At least they did in my case. That American whatever the crap company will not cover me without another inspection to insure the dogs are gone. Yes, they can deny you coverage in a fire if you have a Pit Bull (vicious breed) on the property... it's a card that they can pull to avoid shelling out their money. Insurance companies won't fork out the money nor tell you much of anything, they would rather stick it to ya.



Lex's Guardian said:


> Citizens know's the breed you have & still covers you no problem? How long have you been w/ em if you don't mind my asking? I'll have to look into them for my home.


Yes, Citizens knows what breeds I own and they still cover me. I was with them for about 2 years then the policy got sold, 6 months into them was when my insurance was due on my home, a month later I get that darn check. It's been a few months since I've signed back up with them.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> No, this is an across the country kinda thing. It's a problem with the insurance companies themselves.
> 
> You need to read your policy thoroughly. I did tell Citizens I had an APBT, but when they sold my policy to the new American (whatever the crap) I never heard from them, until I got a fancy check in the mail (my years premium). They say they sent me a letter to get rid of my dogs, but I never recieved it. They litterally go by what the dog looks like. At least they did in my case. That American whatever the crap company will not cover me without another inspection to insure the dogs are gone. Yes, they can deny you coverage in a fire if you have a Pit Bull (vicious breed) on the property... it's a card that they can pull to avoid shelling out their money. Insurance companies won't fork out the money nor tell you much of anything, they would rather stick it to ya.
> 
> Yes, Citizens knows what breeds I own and they still cover me. I was with them for about 2 years then the policy got sold, 6 months into them was when my insurance was due on my home, a month later I get that darn check. It's been a few months since I've signed back up with them.


ooh-woo-hoo-hoo, they're in FLA


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Aximus Prime said:


> Funny how that works with dogs.....With how "politically correct" the USA has become...funny we still stereotype and "racial profile" dogs like this. :hammer:


I feel like it's gotten worse than ever, xenophobia just migrates from one subject matter to another :/ - makes me flabbergasted


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Here's the best ~ as long as your dog has never shown signs of aggression and have documented proof he is sound (professional trainer or temperament test proof) you will have no problem getting it.

Cheap to, about the cost of Liability car insurance

Custom Personal Liability Insurance & Specialty Insurance Coverage & Plans - Xinsurance


----------

